# Hilfeeeeee an alle!!!!



## fastrosi (15. August 2003)

Hallo Ihr Wissenden!

Ich will morgen mit ein paar Kumpels die Runde um den Rursee machen. Das ist aber nicht lang genug und wir suchen noch einen Abzweig der auf dem Weg liegt  und wo wir einige Herrausvorderungen finden! Macht doch mal bitte Vorschläge! Kann alles dabei sein! Danke vorab!


----------



## XCRacer (15. August 2003)

Mein Tipp:

Ihr beginnt zum Beispiel an der Staumauer "Schwammenauel" bei Heimbach-Hasenfeld (auf der Karte rechts).

Ihr folgt den orangen Pfeilen.

Erst den Hauptwanderweg (HWW) des Eifelvereins Nr.10 hinauf nach Schmidt folgen (rote Linie).

Ab Schmidt dann HWW 5 wieder hinab zum Rursee folgen (geile Abfahrt!)

Weiter den HWW 5 an Woffelsbach vorbei bis zur Staumauer "Obersee"

Diese überqueren und weiter den HWW 5 bzw.11

Sobald ihr auf den regionalen Wanderweg (RWW) Nr.2 trefft (auf der Karte blau-gestrichelt), diesen nach rechts folgen, bis ihr auf den RWW 1 trefft.

Diesen hinab zum Rursee folgen und dann nach rechts zurück zum Ausgangspunkt "Schwammenauel"

Hier eine verkleinerte Darstellung | *Hier klicken für große Karte*






Druckt euch die große Karte aus und nehmt diese mit.

So etwas hilft 

Falls ihr meinen Tipp folgt, oder auch nicht, schreibt doch mal hier im Beitrag wie es war. Digi-cam nicht vergessen, denn Bilder sagen mehr als nur Text.

Viel Spaß und *Save the Trails*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gambo (15. August 2003)

feines ründchen , was xc-racer da vorgeschlagen hat .kann ich nur empfehlen , das ich einige teile auch schon selber gefahren bin.

viel spass


mathias


----------



## fastrosi (16. August 2003)

Hallo XC Racer!!

Danke für den Superservice!    

Wie kann ich das denn wieder gut machen??? 
Wir werden heute die Route unter die Stollen nehmen und ich berichte dir dann wie es war!

Kommst du zum 24h rennen am Ring?? Wenn ja, dann gebe ich dir einen aus!        VERSPROCHEN!!!

Nochmal 1000 Dank!

Gruss fastrosi


----------



## XCRacer (16. August 2003)

Ich komme nicht zum rad-am-ring. Nächstes großes Event ist für mich vulkanbike.

Brauchst mir keinen Auszugeben. Nur versprechen, das ihr auf den Trails brav seid und die armen Wanderer nicht erschreckt.

Am WE wird dort einiges los sein und der "Kermeter" wird zum zukünftigen Nationalpark "Eifel" gehören. Also bitte nicht auffällig werden


----------



## IGGY (16. August 2003)

HI XCRacer
Ich muß schon sagen du hast ne geile Page! Der Tip mit dem Kartenhalter ist auch nicht schlecht! Ich habe mir mal deine Karte gespeichert und ausgedruckt! Mal schauen wann ich sie abfahren werde! Aber auf jedenfall werde ich sie mal nachfahren!


----------



## IGGY (17. August 2003)

Nochmal ne Frage XCRacer!
Wie lange ist denn die Tour auf der Karte?


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von IGGY _
> *Wie lange ist denn die Tour auf der Karte? *



Weis ich leider nicht so genau. Bin die Runde in dieser Zusammenstellung selber noch nicht gefahren. Habe jedoch vor, diese Woche nochmal hinzuradeln. Dann kann ich dir die genaue Länge mitteilen und das Höhenprofil zeigen.


----------



## IGGY (18. August 2003)

Supi mach das!


----------



## XCRacer (20. August 2003)

Entgegen meiner obigen Beschreibung bin ich die Rursee-Runde im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Ich finde, das diese Richtung mehr âSinnâ macht. Habe dabei fastgestellt, das meine Karte nicht mehr ganz aktuell ist. Der WW10 heiÃt âneuerdingsâ WW15 !

*Rursee Runde 34km / 700Hm / max.auf: 24% / max.ab 50% / Fahrzeit 2 â 3 h*

Da ich eine lange Anfahrt mit dem Rad hatte (ca.38km), beginnt meine Rurseeumrundung in Schmidt am Parkplatz "SchÃ¶ne Aussicht". Dieser Startpunkt ist nicht ideal, da gleich eine steile Abfahrt folgt. Empfehlenswerter ist der Parkplatz in Schwammenauel. Nicht der gleich an der Staumauer, da gebÃ¼hrenpflichtig! Die StraÃe Richtung Heimbach ein paar hundert Meter fahren, rechte Hand ist ein groÃer Schotterparkplatz. MÃ¶glich als Ausgangspunkt ist auch Rurberg oder Woffelsbach.

Beschreibung ab Schwammenauel: Den Parkplatz ganz durch fahren. Am Ende des Schotterparkplatz den Rursee-Radweg entlang das Ufers folgen.

Nach ein paar Kurven geht der Ã¶rtliche Wanderweg Nr.1 links ab. Diesen folgen. Ich bin den Pfad etwa 200m vorher links gefolgt. Dieser trifft spÃ¤ter auf den WW1.






*Ãber den Kermeter* 
Die Kenzeichnung des WW1 ist etwas verwittert und daher nicht immer gleich zu finden. Solange es aber allmÃ¤hlich  bergauf geht, seid ihr richtig. Im Zweifelsfall den optisch besseren Weg folgen.






 Irgendwann trifft der WW1 auf den WW2. Diesen nach rechts folgen, bis ihr zur Kreuzung âWaldlehrpfad Kermeter-Paulushofâ kommt. Den Wegweiser des Eifelvereins nach rechts-oben folgen. Immer den Schildern âRurbergâ folgen.

SpÃ¤ter geht der Weg rechts ab (den Wegweiser kann man Ã¼bersehen). Nun folgt eine sehr steile Abfahrt mit engen Spitzkehren. Nachher wird der Pfad sehr trailartig und fast nicht mehr fahrbar! Ich wÃ¼rde daher den Pfad ignorieren und den WW4 bis zum Ufer folgen.







*Rurberg* 
Am Ufer angelangt Ã¼berquert ihr die Staumauer in Rurberg. Wie ihr sehr schnell bemerkt, hat euch die Urbanisation wieder. Viele TagesausflÃ¼gler im gesetzteren Alter bevÃ¶lkern die StraÃen und Wege.

Ab der Staumauer den Pfeilen des Eifelvereins folgen. Um den Rummel zu entfliehen und um ein paar HÃ¶henmeter zu gewinnen, bin ich an der L128 dem Hinweis âWeidenbacher MÃ¼hleâ gefolgt. Habe also den HWW verlassen.






*Weidenbachtal* 
Nun den WW4 immer hinauf folgen. Teilt euch die KrÃ¤fte ein, denn zum SchluÃ wirdâs knackig steil! Sobald ihr Felder seht, verlasst ihr an der zweiten Bank den WW4 nach links und fahrt Richtung HÃ¤user.

*Steckenborn* 
Fahrt geradewegs in den Ort. Ãberquert die DurchgangsstraÃe und folgt den Radwanderweg (GrÃ¼n-weiÃes Fahrradschildchen). Ich habe den Fehler gemacht und bin dem breiten Asphaltband hinab zum Rursee gefolgt. Beim nÃ¤chsten mal suche ich mir eine spektakulÃ¤rere Abfahrt;-)

*Woffelsbach* 
Wieder am Ufer des Stausees. Nun erneut den Wegweisern des Eifelvereins (5) folgen, oder einfach dem Ufer entlang radeln. Nach einem guten StÃ¼ck, den Ort habt ihr lÃ¤ngst verlassen, nach einer engen Rechtskurve geht der WW5 scharf links weg. Diesen kniffeligen Pfad bis zu den ersten HÃ¤usern folgen.






*Schmidt* 
Bei Klaus (der Name der Siedlung) nach rechts den HWW folgen. Der nÃ¤chste Ort ist Schmidt. Ihr kÃ¶nnt weiter den HWW folgen oder aber auch die StraÃe bergab hinunterrollen. Folgt dann den Wegweisern âWildparkâ. Am groÃen Holzschild âWildparkâ nicht zum Wildpark links abbiegen, sondern rechts zur âSchÃ¶nen Aussichtâ.






 Hier kÃ¶nnt ihr zum letzten Mal die Aussicht auf den Rurstausee genieÃen. Nun den Hauptwanderweg Nr15 (!) nach links folgen. Die Wegweiser sind stark verwittert. Aber solange ihr immer versucht, abwÃ¤rts zu gelangen, macht ihr nicht viel verkehrt.

Hier erwarten euch ein paar saftige Singletrails bis ihr ziemlich schnell am Ufer des Rursees auskommt. Nun nach links den Uferweg befahren und nach wenigen Kilometern seid ihr an der Staumauer âSchwammenauelâ






Wem diese auf und abs etwas zu anspruchsvoll sind, der lÃ¤sst einfach einen oder mehrere Auffahrten aus. Immer schÃ¶n am Ufer entlang in Uhrzeigerrichtung. Dann seid ihr immer richtig.

Viel SpaÃ, *âSave the Trails*â ...und *Respektiert die Wanderer !!!*


----------



## IGGY (21. August 2003)

Supi. Danke für den tollen Bericht! Ich werde die Tour auf alle Fälle mal unter die Stollen nehmen!
P.S.: Machst Dir ja echt ne Menge arbeit. WEITER SO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (26. Oktober 2003)

Das ist eigentlich eine Ausfahrt von und für Mitglieder des Radsportvereins "RSC Krähe Kornelimünster". Ich denke aber, das auch Gäste willkommen sind.

Ich werde nicht dabei sein. Ist nur eine Information für Interessierte

_Am Samstag den 1. November findet wieder die traditionelle Fahrt

*Rund um den Kermeter*

statt. Mit dieser Tour wird die MTB-Saison beim RSC Krähe eröffnet

Treffen ist am Samstag den 1.11. (Allerheiligen)

um 11.00 Uhr

am Parkplatz am Staudamm Paulushof in Rurberg.

Für die Anfahrt mit PKW bitte Fahrgemeinschaften untereinander absprechen.

Für die Anfahrt mit dem Rad (1 Strecke ca. 30 km) bitte melden. Abfahrt in K'münster etwa gegen 9.30 Uhr.

Die Kermetertour ist etwa 36 km lang und führt vom Rursee zur Urfttalsperre, hinauf zum Kermeter, über Mariawald, Heimbach, und Schwammenauel zurück zum Rursee und weiter um den Rursee nach Woffelsbach und Rurberg.

Eine Pause gibt es im Cafe Lennartz in Woffelsbach.

Das Tempo der Tour ist moderat, Teilnehmer sollten ein Mountainbike haben, ein Trekkingrad geht aber auch da einige Geländepassagen umfahren werden können._

hier gehts zur Webseite


----------



## 50189K (29. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

ich hab mal diesen recht alten Fre einmal ausgegraben. Folgende Frage hab ich:
Der Urftstausee ist ja im Naturpark und darf nur am WE befahren werden. Wie sieht es mit dem Obersee aus? Ist der auch schon im Naturpark und ist unter der Woche gesperrt? Oder darf ich den auch unter der Woche abradeln? Wollte morgen dahin in den Schnee... 

Generelle Frage zum Obersee: kann man an beiden Ufern den abradeln? 

thx,

Kathrin


----------



## Ploughman (29. Dezember 2004)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich hab mal diesen recht alten Fre einmal ausgegraben. Folgende Frage hab ich:
> Der Urftstausee ist ja im Naturpark und darf nur am WE befahren werden. Wie sieht es mit dem Obersee aus? Ist der auch schon im Naturpark und ist unter der Woche gesperrt? Oder darf ich den auch unter der Woche abradeln? Wollte morgen dahin in den Schnee...
> ...


Hi,

meines Wissens hat die Einschränkung auf's WE nichts mit dem Nationalpark zu tun sondern damit, dass dies noch militärisches Sperrgebiet ist. In den Nationalpark darfste rein, wann immer du willst. Meines Wissens wird aber nichts so heiß gegessen wie's gekocht sind, da die Belgier dort schon ihre Zelte weitestgehend abgebrochen haben und eine militärische Nutzung gar nicht mehr erfolgt.

Gruß
Ploughman


----------



## 50189K (29. Dezember 2004)

Ploughman schrieb:
			
		

> meines Wissens hat die Einschränkung auf's WE nichts mit dem Nationalpark zu tun sondern damit, dass dies noch militärisches Sperrgebiet ist. In den Nationalpark darfste rein, wann immer du willst. Meines Wissens wird aber nichts so heiß gegessen wie's gekocht sind, da die Belgier dort schon ihre Zelte weitestgehend abgebrochen haben und eine militärische Nutzung gar nicht mehr erfolgt.


Weißt du, ob man den Obersee auch umrunden kann?


----------



## Ploughman (29. Dezember 2004)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du, ob man den Obersee auch umrunden kann?


...muß ich passen. Tipp: poste im WBTS-Thread, da haste bestimmt sofort die passende Antwort.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2005)

50189K schrieb:
			
		

> Weißt du, ob man den Obersee auch umrunden kann?




....... laut meiner Wanderkarte kann man es ! weiss alllerdings nicht obs da auch militärische sperrfristen gibt.

empfehlung für das areal: wanderkarte nr.50 des eifelvereins

http://www.eifelverein.de/buecher_karten/detail.php?id=69


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

